# Police Officer Craig Shaw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Craig Shaw



*Lancaster Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Craig Shaw was shot and killed after responding to a shooting call at a local apartment complex. After arriving at the scene and he and other officers began searching for the suspect.

As the officers approached the man he suddenly turned and opened fire, fatally wounding Officer Shaw. Another officer returned fire and killed the suspect.

Officer Shaw had served with the Lancaster Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Lancaster Police Department
1501 North Dallas Avenue
Lancaster, TX 75134

Phone: (972) 218-2711

_*Please contact the Lancaster Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Shaw, thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Shaw


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

RIP Officer Shaw.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------

